
Tell HN: YC's First Lightning Tech Talk and Hiring Event Is on September 10th - ryankicks
There are a lot of great YC startups that are experiencing rapid growth -- despite COVID -- and actively hiring in engineering, product and more. We want to create a space for engineers and others to learn more about these companies, their technology, and engage directly with founders, in small groups and 1-1.<p>We’re hosting YC’s first Lightning Tech Talk session on September 10th at 4PM PST. Five YC founders will give 10 minute talks on their technology and business challenges. Following the talks, we’re opening up virtual tables where people can meet founders and team members -- to ask questions about the talk, learn about the business, and find out more about open roles.<p>The first session focuses on software tooling &amp; SaaS, and you’ll meet the following people:<p>- George Deglin, CEO at OneSignal: “How we use Rust to Scale our Infrastructure Efficiently”<p>- Yin Wu, CEO at Pulley: “Building a Flexibly Immutable Accounting Ledger”<p>- Omri Mor, CEO at Routable: “Building an Integration-Forward Platform”<p>- Jeremy Henrickson, VP Engineering at Rippling: “Cutting Against the Grain: Entrepreneurship and Engineering at Rippling”<p>- Sven Delmas, VP Engineering at LogDNA: ”Log DNA: Testing SaaS Done Right”<p>Because we want to keep the event a bit more intimate and personal, we’re asking people to apply. We&#x27;ll be ranking interest in companies prior to the event, and this will help us do some matching beforehand.<p>If you’re considering working at a startup and have a couple hours to spend with founders, we welcome you to apply to join on September 10th:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;techtalks" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.workatastartup.com&#x2F;techtalks</a><p>Let us know if you have questions, and we’re excited to see you there.
======
supernova87a
I'm sure I could look it up, but maybe it would help people interested if each
company in the OP could be given a 1-2 sentence blurb to say what the company
does, not just what the talk will be about. I'm guessing not everyone knows
the 1-word Silicon Valley company names as if they're household words?

~~~
ryankicks
Great point and apologies.

\- OneSignal
([https://www.workatastartup.com/directory/76](https://www.workatastartup.com/directory/76)):
Making engagement simple across push notifications, in-app, and email.

\- Pulley
([https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/13097](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/13097)):
Cap tables for startups.

\- Routable
([https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1692](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1692)):
The simplest way to send business-to-business payments.

\- LogDNA
([https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/749](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/749)):
Powerful search, analysis and alerting tools to extract value out of your
logs.

\- Rippling
([https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1451](https://www.workatastartup.com/companies/1451)):
The employee management platform.

------
blocked_again
It's insane how Covid has made events like this accessible to anyone situated
anywhere in the world. Pre-Covid this event might have likely been conducted
somewhere in Mountain View making it inacessible to 99.9% of the world. Remote
for the win!

~~~
sarathyweb
I'm visually impaired. I can't even go outside without someone's help.
Fortunately, the COVID 19 has made many things accessible to many people like
me

------
deweller
I'd like to see a couple of these talks even though I'm not interested in a
job. Will they be available to view at some time in the future?

~~~
ryankicks
We will try to record them and post them in the future. Also considering a
live stream for others in a similar situation. Will try to follow up here once
we decide what’s possible!

~~~
jedberg
I'm not sure what tech you're planning to use, but if you use Zoom, they have
a webinar mode where you can allow "panelists". The panelists can talk and
interact, and everyone else is view only.

~~~
ryankicks
Thanks for that recommendation! We're trying to find one that seamlessly moves
from a "Panelists" view to a more networking/tables setting. (Where you can
interact with founders/employees, and even one another, in small groups.)

We have a few in mind, but open to suggestions!

~~~
jedberg
Zoom does that too! I did an investor speed dating the other day that was
exactly that. They just moved me from one breakout room to another. It was
pretty flawless.

